# How does the JL 10TW3 compare to a traditional 10"?



## slowhatch (Nov 29, 2014)

Has anyone directly compared the 10TW3 to a standard 10"? I'd really like to quantify the differences(pros/cons). Specifically how much lower does a regular 10 go in frequency response and are they more or less accurate in response? The best or most valuable comparisons would be a subwoofer swap with little to no other changes. Obviously that excludes proper power and enclosure size as well as EQing. 

I currently have a JL 10TW3 in a fiberglass enclosure and am considering a change. The main objective is to gain more low frequency output, there are certain tracks that it just can't keep up with. Another bonus would be a more accurate playing speaker. For the most part though I'm pretty happy with it. 

If I were to make a change, the driver would have to be compatible with 500 watts rms and a small enclosure(less then 0.8cft). I'm currently interested in the 10W6v3. Am I on the right track? I have to admit that I am partial to JL, but I'm not opposed to other brands that will meet the requirements. 

Thank you for any advice or observations, Dave.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

If you went with the JL spec airspace the low end will be lacking.


----------



## slowhatch (Nov 29, 2014)

DDfusion said:


> If you went with the JL spec airspace the low end will be lacking.


Could you elaborate on that? Do you mean either the 10tw and the 10w6? How much additional airspace is required? I am running 0.57 cft currently and the 10w6 requires something like 0.65. If I made the switch, I would build a new enclosure to suit the new driver. Thanks.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

I always go at least .25 over what they recommend. It's worked for me. 
Even thought they are better than most they are still a mainstream manufactur so they will do like all the rest and post smallest airspace as possible. 
People don't want to hear a 10 needs 1.5 cubes


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Here is something to think about. These are built to order and you can get them made how you want. Kevlar cones to custom colors. 
2000 Series - DD Audio


----------



## jb4674 (Jan 29, 2015)

If you want it to hit lower, you'd want at the very least a 10w6 or a w7 but, you'll have to sacrifice space.


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

DDfusion said:


> If you went with the JL spec airspace the low end will be lacking.


Are you saying the 10TW3 would sound better on the low end? And he would get more out of it?


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

I can say that worked for the normal W3.


----------



## slowhatch (Nov 29, 2014)

DDfusion, are you basing your recommendation of using a .25 cut larger box on one instance of running a W3 where it worked? Or is that something you have seen multiple times? Also, is it exclusive to JL subs or does it apply across the board? It seems to me that JL would recommend the optimal size so that their subs perform as well as possible. In other words, wouldn't they be doing them selves a disservice by specifying an undersized enclosure that doesn't produce the best output from their subs? 

I am really just trying to gauge how much better the sub performance in my system could be. Maybe, I'll just throw one in there just to see what the low end capabilities are. I'm sure a local shop would let me do that with one of the preloaded enclosures.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

slowhatch said:


> DDfusion, are you basing your recommendation of using a .25 cut larger box on one instance of running a W3 where it worked? Or is that something you have seen multiple times? Also, is it exclusive to JL subs or does it apply across the board? It seems to me that JL would recommend the optimal size so that their subs perform as well as possible. In other words, wouldn't they be doing them selves a disservice by specifying an undersized enclosure that doesn't produce the best output from their subs?
> 
> I am really just trying to gauge how much better the sub performance in my system could be. Maybe, I'll just throw one in there just to see what the low end capabilities are. I'm sure a local shop would let me do that with one of the preloaded enclosures.


most big name companies do suggest a slightly smaller than optimal enclosure. this is so people who dont know better look at the specs and think "damn, that sub needs a much larger box than the other brands sub". 99% of customers wont notice the difference in sound


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

slowhatch said:


> DDfusion, are you basing your recommendation of using a .25 cut larger box on one instance of running a W3 where it worked? Or is that something you have seen multiple times? Also, is it exclusive to JL subs or does it apply across the board? It seems to me that JL would recommend the optimal size so that their subs perform as well as possible. In other words, wouldn't they be doing them selves a disservice by specifying an undersized enclosure that doesn't produce the best output from their subs?
> 
> I am really just trying to gauge how much better the sub performance in my system could be. Maybe, I'll just throw one in there just to see what the low end capabilities are. I'm sure a local shop would let me do that with one of the preloaded enclosures.


Every JL woofer.


----------

